# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Security Locked, Locked - repairing units based on ST92 chip

## mohamed73

*Security Locked, Locked - repairing units based on ST92 chip* *For all RCD PRO users, how to repair Security Locked:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
and today: *RCD AMS V0.0.9.16 - mix update:*  *Latest Update:*  *- Ford, 6000 CD, 98AP-18C815-AA by Visteon 
- Ford, 6006D SPRING MINT DIVERSITY, 3S71-18C815-CA by Visteon  - M series
- Ford, C307/C214-6CD/RDS, 4M5T-18C815-BE, MC9S12 by Sony 
- Ford, C307/C214-6CD/RDS, 4M5T-18C815-BE, MC9S12 by Sony 
- Ford, CD132-CD6, 3S7T-18C815-DG by Visteon  - M series
- Volvo, FJDZ MBYI 8 PGK, 28032127, 24c32 by Delphi 
- VW, Navi System, 1J0 035 191C, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
- Chrysler, P04858513AI-A by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P0485854AF-A by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P05064385AF, 24c16 by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P05064402AJ by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P05091650AB by Alpine
- Chrysler, P5603858AL by Alpine  
- Nissan, PP-3001P-B, 28185 BH10A, 24c64 by Clarion
- Renault, RENRDW 233-10
- SYS1, 92 084 568 by Bosch*  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

